

The Underground History of American Education - jaytee_clone
http://www.johntaylorgatto.com/chapters/index.htm

======
jaytee_clone
A little background about the author - John Taylor Gatto:

He was named New York City Teacher of the Year in 1989, 1990, and 1991, and
New York State Teacher of the Year in 1991.

In 1991, he wrote a letter announcing his retirement, titled I Quit, I Think,
to the op-ed pages of the Wall Street Journal, saying that he no longer wished
to "hurt kids to make a living".

------
dantheman
I read this book a few years ago and thought it was great, I highly recommend
it to everyone.

